# How do I increase my site traffic?



## lametoday (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am Triston Dimery, the owner and designer of L.A.M.E. Clothing Project. I have been working on this urban line since January. I have had some success in personal sales, but really want to get my website as the center of financial operations.

I personally designed the site, and have gotten great reviews on it. But it is a constant fight to generate site traffic. I've used social networks, handing out flyers and business cards, and attempted to use SEO software all with little luck.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Increasing site traffic*

Let me say this first, you have a good idea for a line and a sales concept. 

That said, I'm not sure you're executing it all that well. 

Since all your shirts are centered around your L.A.M.E. concept, you need to build a buy-in to the brand before you'll sell a lot of shirts. If you're going to do that, you need to do a lot more explaining about what you're trying to do and what L.A.M.E. means. 

You've made an o.k. start with your About Us page, but you could go into more detail about where L.A.M.E. family members are donating their community service hours each month. That page could also stand a little proof reading. 

The initiative page is a nice idea too, but right now it doesn't really lead to anything. Most of the links on this page lead to a random blog, and I'm still not sure what the blog has to do with your site, other than the advertisement. In my opinion, you'd be better off describing what you want to do under each initiative link. It would make a heck of a lot more sense. 

Your press link again goes to some blog. If it is your blog, it isn't easy to tell that. You'd be much better served by putting the blog under a blog link if it is yours. 

Overall, I think you focused more on trying to make the site look cool than on trying to make it do what you need it to do. If your goal is to recruit people for your movement and then sell them clothing, make the recruitment the bigger part of your site for now. Tell people why they want to join you and then slip in an "oh, by the way, show you're one of us by wearing our t-shirts".


----------



## lametoday (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Increasing site traffic*

Thanks you for your quick response. I really appreciate all the comments you made regarding the site, and will take a further review over the design aspect.

I really was asking how to get more people to the site. I can always make changes to the site to ensure longer visiting time, and effectiveness. At this point I just need people to come without so much effort, and only one or two hits a day. 

Triston Dimery
[email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tried paid advertising where your target market hangs out? Blogs, newspapers, email newsletters, magazines, sponsorships?

There are some other great tips here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Whoops, sorry. My bad for getting sidetracked and not answering the original question. 

I did see that your site had icons for Facebook, Twitter etc. I checked out your Facebook page and it looked like you were keeping it updated and you had quite a few people who were following it. So it looks like you have ready made traffic. The trick is to get them over to your site. 

Maybe you could do a contest or something. Something like "Tell us your best community service story" and the person who tells the best story gets a free shirt. Also, if the blog you reference on your site is yours, use that to draw people to other pages of your site. We have two blogs for our company, and I constantly reference pages from the rest of the website in the blog posts. Sometimes I mention a specific product, sometimes I point out a piece of information, or sometimes I just direct people to a specific page. People do follow the links. Blogs are also a great way to rank for organic search terms. Our blogs get indexed quite quickly (within hours) after a new post goes up. 

Another option would be to do an e-mail campaign. I notice you have a sign up form on your site. If you've gathered a reasonable amount of e-mails, create a small newsletter and e-mail those who are on your list. We use Constant Contact for that sort of thing. It's not too expensive, and it takes care of managing the list for you. Just make sure you have opt-ins from whomever you e-mail. 

Again, sorry I misfired on answering the original question the first time. Hopefully this answer will be more on target.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I've found that paid advertising works. Done right it can drive traffic, and done really right it can drive sales. I've done campaigns up to 3000 unique visitors per day, but that all depends on your budget


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

I am in the same boat.....got a few sales, but haven't get a sale in a good 3 weeks. I know this isn't overnight success, I have not tried paid advertising as of yet.

However, what I have been doing is having contests to win a free shirt from me. While the feedback I get is fantastic, it is not translating into sales. But my feedback iv'e been getting since i launched in January.....99.5% has been nothing but great things. Remind you, these are people that are in my audience. So it is very frustrating to say the least. 

Try some contests to get your name out. We are all in the same boat.....so keep your head up and one day we will be successful and earn a great income from it.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

NeverBePeace said:


> I am in the same boat.....got a few sales, but haven't get a sale in a good 3 weeks.


I noticed your shirts appear to be licensed apparel from Blackberry, iPhone, etc . Did they make you prepay for a guarantees number of units sold ? I would imagine those licenses didn't come real cheap..


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

dptk said:


> I noticed your shirts appear to be licensed apparel from Blackberry, iPhone, etc . Did they make you prepay for a guarantees number of units sold ? I would imagine those licenses didn't come real cheap..


Well, my designs do not replicate the blackberry device. There are highlights here and there to make it appear like a blackberry. However, there are certain things I took away to avoid copyright infringements.


----------



## lametoday (Jun 8, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Have you tried paid advertising where your target market hangs out? Blogs, newspapers, email newsletters, magazines, sponsorships?
> 
> There are some other great tips here:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


I have not. The first and only method I've tried was through social networking. Would you recommend any good blog sites, or any other sources specifically? 

Thank you for the response,

Triston


----------



## lametoday (Jun 8, 2010)

dptk said:


> I've found that paid advertising works. Done right it can drive traffic, and done really right it can drive sales. I've done campaigns up to 3000 unique visitors per day, but that all depends on your budget


I have an extremely same budget for advertising. Did you use google campaign for boost your traffic?


----------



## lametoday (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the information and suggestions. I will definitely take all of it into consideration


----------

